# Notes on NAV + iPod / Phatnoise Buzzing



## terps4 (Jan 14, 2004)

I've installed the Dietz AUX Audio+Video connector on my V8 Nav unit. I'm using it to pull sound in from my iPod with FANTASTIC results. Thanks to Spockcat for the link to a source for buying the adapter in the states!
I've listened carefully, and determined that I have ZERO buzz from the alternator as long as the iPod is running on it's own battery. As soon as I plug it into a 12 volt socket to recharge I get immediate and SEVERE engine noise. Removing the power plug silences the buzz just as quickly.
I'm passing this along for two reasons:
1. Does anybody have a suggestion for suppressing this noise before it gets to the power plugs in my ride?
2. The phatbox folks might find this interesting. While I don't have one, it might be an interesting experiment to trying running it off a separate (clean) power source to see if the noise problem is eliminated. I suspect it would be.
Perhaps we can put a noise filter somewhere in the Treg that would clean up the power to both of these circuits? Anybody out there with experience in car power stuff?
-Andy


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

As posted in another thread, I get VERY little whine/buzz on my iPod. Im using the Belkin auto adapter for my 2nd generation iPod.
What adapter are you using? what generation is your iPod?
Oh.. and why the Dietz? whats wrong with Spock's regular adapter? Am I missing something?


_Modified by Uriah at 11:20 PM 1-29-2004_


----------



## cyberbro (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: Notes on NAV + iPod / Phatnoise Buzzing (terps4)*

http://www.radioshack.com/prod...0-054


----------



## terps4 (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: (Uriah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uriah* »_As posted in another thread, I get VERY little whine/buzz on my iPod. Im using the Belkin auto adapter for my 2nd generation iPod.

Mine is a 1st gen iPod for Windows, so I'm using the headphone out connected with a mini-stereo headphone to RCA stereo cable.

_Quote, originally posted by *Uriah* »_Oh.. and why the Dietz? whats wrong with Spock's regular adapter? Am I missing something?


Nothing wrong with the regular approach that I know of, I just felt like spending the extra couple of bucks to get what I thought looked like a factory produced cable instead of modifying the original plug with extra pins. The price difference was small enough that I went with my gut. I definately have used the other setup if the Dietz had not been available.
-Andy


----------



## terps4 (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: Notes on NAV + iPod / Phatnoise Buzzing (cyberbro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cyberbro* »_http://www.radioshack.com/prod...0-054

Thanks for the pointer. I'll probably grab one of these and try it out. Do you have any actual experience with this thing? Does it actually cut the buzz down? Does it impact sound quality or volume? Is it small enough to tuck into the dash or under the front seat?
-Andy


----------



## styx (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: Notes on NAV + iPod / Phatnoise Buzzing (terps4)*

I have my nav unit wired with 2 of Spockcat's adapters.... the audio one is run to the center console with a 12volt cigarette lighter adapter. I have my ipod attached to it with the belkin adapter and the radio-shack ignition suppressor.... no buzz just clear sound.
In my prior suv I actually got one of the heavy duty ingition suppressors from radio shack and ran all of my power to the add on electronics through it. Without it you will definitely pick up buzzing. The link to the smaller unit is much easier to use - especially if you are only going to use one add on.


----------



## hmatos (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: Notes on NAV + iPod / Phatnoise Buzzing (terps4)*

terps4,
I have this installed in my Touareg with NAV on one of my AUX inputs. I'm in the same boat as you with the iPod (1st gen and hum/buzz). I installed this thing and it works great! If I knew how to tap into the changer's harness, I would probably do this for my phatbox as well.
uriah,
I'm curious ... does your car have the NAV radio?
hm


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: Notes on NAV + iPod / Phatnoise Buzzing (hmatos)*

I did connect a filter like that on my Phatbox. It totally eliminated the noise, but also took low frequencies with it! I took it back off because I missed the bass. I could pf had a defective filter? I didn't try a different one.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Notes on NAV + iPod / Phatnoise Buzzing (hmatos)*

You should be able to filter the input voltage on the CD changer's line. You just need to figure out which wire has the +12VDC power on it. Also check to see if there is a -12VDC wire or whether the ground is the -12VDC.


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

*Re: Notes on NAV + iPod / Phatnoise Buzzing (hmatos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hmatos* »_terps4,
uriah,
I'm curious ... does your car have the NAV radio?


Yup (look at my signature)


----------



## terps4 (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: Notes on NAV + iPod / Phatnoise Buzzing (spockcat)*

So it seems like we have two options:
1. Filter the sound between the peripherals and the NAV, risking that certain frequencies (bass) will be cut out as well.
2. Filter the power that drives the peripherals. This should be a better solution, because the sound output would go directly to the NAV.
I'm interested in researching option 2. In the case of an iPod hookup, we need to filter the power that is delivered to the power jacks in the truck. For the Phatbox, we need to filter it's power - perhaps separately.
Since I have an iPod, are there any suggestions on filtering the 12VDC power plugs? Specifically, I'm looking for ideas on filtering ALL of the sockets. Is there a single point where we could insert a filtering device, and still keep it out of sight?
...and shouldn't this be VW's job?
-Andy


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Notes on NAV + iPod / Phatnoise Buzzing (terps4)*

I would think that the best places to filter are either directly at the source of the noise (the alternator?) so the entire car is clean or as close to the device that is using the power as possible - the iPod or Phatbox. If you filter somewhere inbetween you run the risk of the noise coming back onto the line on unshielded cable. (this is my theory at least)


----------



## terps4 (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: Notes on NAV + iPod / Phatnoise Buzzing (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_I would think that the best places to filter are either directly at the source of the noise (the alternator?) so the entire car is clean...

I would agree that closer to the alternator would produce cleaner power for the entire car. However, the closer you get to the alternator, the higher power the filter would have to handle. That's why I was thinking about filtering just the 12vdc plugs, or perhaps just the phatbox.
Has anybody opened up their center console? Is there room to put a power filter in there, and run those three plugs cleanly? We could probably put a second filter in the back real easily.
-Andy


----------



## Quinn_treg (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: Notes on NAV + iPod / Phatnoise Buzzing (terps4)*

Aren't there filters made specifically to filter the power comming from the alternator (Crutchfield?)?
Has anyone tried this solution? Any ideas around the complexity of this fix (i.e. is the alternator in an easily accessible location in the Treg?)?
Jeff


----------



## darylhuff (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: Notes on NAV + iPod / Phatnoise Buzzing (terps4)*

I use the Radio Shack Ground Loop Isolator between my iPod and the Nav radio and I have zero buzz/whine/hum.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Notes on NAV + iPod / Phatnoise Buzzing (Quinn_treg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Quinn_treg* »_i.e. is the alternator in an easily accessible location in the Treg?
Jeff

It is in there somewhere:


----------



## terps4 (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: Notes on NAV + iPod / Phatnoise Buzzing (darylhuff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darylhuff* »_I use the Radio Shack Ground Loop Isolator between my iPod and the Nav radio and I have zero buzz/whine/hum.

Daryl... Do you notice any reduction in the frequency response for your iPod? Some of the posts above have reported a loss of bass using this setup.
-Andy


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

I purcahased a and-80 Pac Audio alternator noise suppressor from Crutchfield that I have been chicken to install. Maybe I will have my dealer install it next week at my 10,000 service. It dosen't look like a beefy enough wire to put in the line between the alternator and the battery. I'll post if I install.


----------



## cyberbro (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: Notes on NAV + iPod / Phatnoise Buzzing (terps4)*

I used it for a xm radio hook up and it great!


----------



## darylhuff (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: Notes on NAV + iPod / Phatnoise Buzzing (terps4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terps4* »_Daryl... Do you notice any reduction in the frequency response for your iPod? Some of the posts above have reported a loss of bass using this setup.
-Andy

I haven't done a back-to-back w/ w/o test, but I don't notice any significant diminishing of the highs and lows.


----------



## sbdan (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Notes on NAV + iPod / Phatnoise Buzzing (darylhuff)*

Hi All,
While this is my first post, I have been watching the forum here for a while. I am very happy to find this group of people with such good information! My new T-reg is on its way from port to delivery - I can't wait!
I had been thinking about the phatbox install and was concerned when I read here, and on the phatbox forums, about the noise issue. So I did some research. I called Phatnoise and spoke with a very nice CS agent. The lastest news is that the noise issue is acknowledged and has been isolated! According to this person, both Phatnoise and VW agree that the noise is caused by an unshielded cable attached to the NAV unit. The D/A converter in the Phatbox is picking up the noise on the line. The fix is in VW's hands, as it is a wiring fix. 
I also called VWofA two days ago to follow up. The CS agent (also nice) took the info from me and is "researching" it. I am waiting for a repsonse, and will follow up with them if I don't hear soon. It will be interesting to see if VW's response...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Notes on NAV + iPod / Phatnoise Buzzing (sbdan)*

I could have told them that 6 months ago. I have heard that in Europe VW uses shielded cables for the loop back to the CD changer and they don't have this problem. I don't know if it is really true though. Just what I heard from an aftermarket CD changer supplier.


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: Notes on NAV + iPod / Phatnoise Buzzing (terps4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terps4* »_
I've listened carefully, and determined that I have ZERO buzz from the alternator as long as the iPod is running on it's own battery. As soon as I plug it into a 12 volt socket to recharge I get immediate and SEVERE engine noise. Removing the power plug silences the buzz just as quickly.
I'm passing this along for two reasons:
1. Does anybody have a suggestion for suppressing this noise before it gets to the power plugs in my ride?

Andy,
As others have mentioned, this sounds like you have a classic ground loop problem. This typically can happen when you have multiple ground points in your system which is why the noise is not present when running off the battery power.
While a ground loop isolator (GLI) can attentuate the signal, the potential loss of fidelity is negated by the fact that the listening environment isn't ideal to begin with (IMO)...not to mention that the iPod is using a lossy format to compress the audio anyway. FWIW, I haven't noticed an impact in the audio fidelity using one, but I haven't really been listening critically (hard to do when listening to 'Baby Vivaldi'







)
The GLI that cyberbro posted from RatShack is small enough to tuck behind the radio without too much difficulty. It's far less expensive and less time consuming than trying to run a filtered power source or an isolation transformer.


----------



## juju (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: Notes on NAV + iPod / Phatnoise Buzzing (mml7)*

I have my Touareg since Tuesday (V8, PPS, Winter, Onstar, Park assist). Thursday I brought it to the shop. One of the reasons was the Phatbox buzz issue. THe dealer promessed to get the car fixed to me tomorrow. I will let you know if they fixed it and how (btw, to follow up on the dealer service issues, I received very good service at Boardwalk in Redwood city. They took the car mmedaitely after I called for the issue, and they loaned me a Pacifica that was ready when I came with no issues).
I am quite interested in the noise reduction scheme of the power source if anyone finds a good solution.
Juju


----------



## doug goldberg (Feb 14, 2003)

*Re: Notes on NAV + iPod / Phatnoise Buzzing (juju)*

I have an IPOD integrated to the Std radio via the changer port (Blitzsafe adapter). I used a GLI-like setup on the audio connection. Just some audio frequency isolation transformers I had laying around. Zero alternator hum. The rat-shack GLI is just a couple of these transformers in a little tube. They should not materiallly effect the frequency response of the system. The transformers are probably flat to 20 hz or below. The transformers serve to break the DC ground in the audio path. A power line filter (choke) attempts to shunt noise on the power line to gnd. These are typically large, cumbersome and provide limited value in most cases. The audio connection gnd isolators are generally much more effective in correcting hum related issues than the a power line shunt.


----------



## Dominik (Jan 7, 2004)

*Re: Notes on NAV + iPod / Phatnoise Buzzing (doug goldberg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doug goldberg* »_ The transformers serve to break the DC ground in the audio path. A power line filter (choke) attempts to shunt noise on the power line to gnd. These are typically large, cumbersome and provide limited value in most cases. The audio connection gnd isolators are generally much more effective in correcting hum related issues than the a power line shunt. 

The transformer route is _the_ way to go. Assuming that the reason for the buzzing is a ground loop (and not noise on the power line) this will break the loop and therefore eliminate noise induced in this loop. As far as I understand the physics involved, if you hook up an audio source, like the IPOD, connecting it to the vehicle ground so that it forms a loop, you will get some amount of buzzing noise.
The reason is that a change of the magnet field through the area enclosed by this loop will induce a current in this loop, which will be picked up by the amplifiers of the stereo.
If you plug the IPOD into a power adapter that is hooked up to the 12V socket, the ground loop will look something like this: stereo head -> ground (car body, most likely) -> 12V Socket -> power adapter -> IPOD -> audio cable to stereo head.
If the engine is running, it will 'pollute' the cabin with its electro-magnetic output, which will be picked up by the ground loop and you will hear that lovely sound that changes with the engine's RPM.
Break that loop and voila, no more induction, no more buzz! Another option is to minimize the area that is enclosed by the loop (which VW should have done with the changer wiring) like running the (only) ground wire for the audio source along the audio L/R wires (and even better, twisting them ('twisted pair') so that induced currents cancel each other). Actually, theoretically simply cutting the ground of the IPOD power adapter (or for an experiment, wrapping the 12V connector with electrical tape (except the tip)) and only using the ground connection from the audio cable to the stereo head, should eliminate (almost all of) the noise. In practice, this is kinda risky, not knowing what the power source/sink capabilites of the stereo head audio ground and the power requirements of the IPOD power adapter are (try at your own risk - if there are some super-thin traces in the ground connection between the power adapter, the IPOD internals and the stereo head, there is a remote chance to fry something using it as an unintended fuse.......) .


----------



## BARTMANVW (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Notes on NAV + iPod / Phatnoise Buzzing (terps4)*

hey did u try dvd to that and where did u get the adapter?
bart


----------



## terps4 (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: Notes on NAV + iPod / Phatnoise Buzzing (BARTMANVW)*

My adapter is the Audio-only cable that connects to the AV port. Stereo L/R RCA inputs. I don't have a video input. I believe there is one available now though. Howwever, I think the video is cut off when the vehicle is in motion.


----------



## bilagain (Sep 26, 2003)

*Re: Notes on NAV + iPod / Phatnoise Buzzing (terps4)*

I hate the whine. It drives me bonkers! 
I have started tonight to post this around here and other vw sites. Sorry I included "hmatos" without asking but I wanted to include names that I knew said they had the problem.
Do you think this will help? Could this hurt. I have been waiting since early fall 2003. That's right, five, maybe six months. For nothing. VW customer service is next.
I plan to surf for Phatnoise links and start posting. 
Here is the message I posted tonight:
(basic post-reply message here)
But…
Warning-Warning....
I have a 20th AE with a Phatnoise system (http://blaine-t.net/phatbox). Sometimes it whines real bad, and sometimes it’s not so bad. 
Not everybody has the problem. I love my phatbox but I hate it when it whines! I have tried this and that and the dealer that installed it. It’s louder, it’s softer. Is it gone? NO. It’s still there.
Not everybody has it and I am sure that a few people wouldn't notice anyway but you might. I did. And so did hmatos. And justin611. And kimh. You get the idea.
YOU could help us if you, the people who were potential buyers, made a big enough stink to show Phatnoise that it was going to impact their sales... You could make a huge difference!
Can you help me? Us?? Head over to http://www.phatnoise.com/forum...=1401 and ask the whine question. It may help phatnoise address our problems.
Please help!
blaine_t at comcast dot net


----------



## hmatos (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: Notes on NAV + iPod / Phatnoise Buzzing (bilagain)*

bilagain,
No worries ... I did finally take my car in and asked the dealer to address the whining issue with the Phatbox, they stated it was normal. Also, I finally received a response to my ticket which I opened with Phatnoise back in November. In the response they acknowledged a noise issue and stated they were "looking" at it. 
I'm not holding out much hope for a resolution.
hm


----------



## bilagain (Sep 26, 2003)

*Re: Notes on NAV + iPod / Phatnoise Buzzing (hmatos)*

Well.... get everyone you can to keep the posting at phatnoise.com as high as possible. Spread the word. Maybe when it impacts sales to VW/Audi owners and potentially others, they will realized that they need to deal with it.
Right now, I am mad and motivated. I will continue to post on their site and as many others as possible!
Dear Phatnoise.... fix my car!


----------



## NYCTReg (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: Notes on NAV + iPod / Phatnoise Buzzing (bilagain)*

Well, I ordered a PhatBox and it is en route as I type. I use an iPod with FM transmitter which works ok, but is sometimes a little crackly due to the numerous FM stations in my area. Anyway, I ass-umed that the official version is going to be a vast improvement, but in my excitement, I neglected to search for this thread. Now, my excitement has turned to dread, as I fear the worst when I install the PB in a couple of days. . . I posted this on the PN forum, so hopefully they will see that the issue is causing concern amongst potential customers. If I have the problem, it sounds like there is no good solution and none on the way, so I will return it immediately and go back to my iPod. . perhaps stepping up to incorporate Spock's work around.
Is it consensus that the whine is on all Touareg's with NAV or are there folks out there with NAV who have no whine on the PB? It's hard to tell, because naturally, we hear most from those with problems than those without. . . It would be great to get a sense of the percentage of tregsters who have the problem.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Notes on NAV + iPod / Phatnoise Buzzing (NYCTReg)*

More than likely, you will have whine, not fine wine as is being discussed in another thread. You could try to filter the power and output lines of the phatbox. It would be easier to do this on the AUX with your iPod though. And if you use your iPod on battery, you won't have ANY whine, hum or buzz with the AUX.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1304722


----------



## NYCTReg (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: Notes on NAV + iPod / Phatnoise Buzzing (spockcat)*

Thanks for the advice on the iPod and, I guess,







for confirming my suspicion about what's going to happen with the PB.


----------



## NYCTReg (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: Notes on NAV + iPod / Phatnoise Buzzing (spockcat)*

Installed PB today. Went pretty smoothly. And, yes I have the whine, but it is not really noticeable most of the time. It is very faint on some silent patches but only on certain songs. Strange but generally not a problem for me at this point.
What is a problem is that the PB randomly switches to radio every few seconds to minutes as I'm driving. Can't figure out what's going on, but it's very bothersome. Seems like all the hardware is secure and I've installed and re-installed the new firmware.
Anyone seen this before or have suggestions? My next step will be wiping the drive and starting over.


_Modified by NYCTReg at 7:24 PM 4-7-2004_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Notes on NAV + iPod / Phatnoise Buzzing (NYCTReg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NYCTReg* »_What is a problem is that the PB randomly switches to radio every few seconds to minutes as I'm driving. Can't figure out what's going on, but it's very bothersome. Seems like all the hardware is secure and I've installed and re-installed the new firmware.
Anyone seen this before or have suggestions? My next step will be wiping the drive and starting over.


I installed a MP3/CD changer with a Neo adapter from SSI America about 6 months back. That changer would cause my radio to switch from CD to radio in a similar fashion. They tried alot of firmware/software changes and spent half a day on it. They never figured it out. 
I reconnected the original CD changer and have had no problems.
I have the feeling that it has something to do with the wiring and interference. I'll bet that you end up pulling the Phatbox out if the dealer and the company cannot solve this problem. It is a VERY annoying problem.


----------



## socaltouareg (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: Notes on NAV + iPod / Phatnoise Buzzing (NYCTReg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NYCTReg* »_Installed PB today. Went pretty smoothly. And, yes I have the whine, but it is not really noticeable most of the time. It is very faint on some silent patches but only on certain songs. Strange but generally not a problem for me at this point.
What is a problem is that the PB randomly switches to radio every few seconds to minutes as I'm driving. Can't figure out what's going on, but it's very bothersome. Seems like all the hardware is secure and I've installed and re-installed the new firmware.
Anyone seen this before or have suggestions? My next step will be wiping the drive and starting over.

_Modified by NYCTReg at 7:24 PM 4-7-2004_


I had this same exact problem, and my dealer had to change my navigation unit to fix this problem.


----------



## socaltouareg (Mar 25, 2004)

Also, I was testing when my car has whine and hum. It turns out that if my key is turned all the way, but withought having the engine running, i still have the loud hum. But if i turn the key back another position, i can still have the phat box playing, and the hum magicaly disapears. It is weird. I am going to try and have my dealer install the power filter, hope they will do it for me.


----------



## NYCTReg (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: Notes on NAV + iPod / Phatnoise Buzzing (socaltouareg)*

Yikes. I hope it doesn't come to that. .


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Notes on NAV + iPod / Phatnoise Buzzing (NYCTReg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NYCTReg* »_Yikes. I hope it doesn't come to that. . 

At least because the Phatbox is a VW sanctioned product, the dealer will be obligated to try to solve the problem. In my case this was a completely aftermarket item and I doubt VW would be willing to change the nav system because of it.


----------



## NYCTReg (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: Notes on NAV + iPod / Phatnoise Buzzing (spockcat)*

Too true, spock.


----------



## theswami (Mar 26, 2004)

NYCTreg-
Do you have the NAV system?


----------



## NYCTReg (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: (theswami)*

Sorry I missed your question, theswami. . . Yes, I do have the NAV, and yes, I still have the problem. Been working with Phatnoise. . . they said they don't know of many customers with my particular issue, and asked that I refer people to open a ticket so that they can research it further. I have heard from VW support that it there may have been a bad "batch" of harness cables which connect the NAV to the CD changer and that this might be the source of the problem. . .
On to the dealer now. Was hoping Phatnoise could point me in the right direction for a fix, but they weren't so accomodating on this one. They have been extremely helpful on other issues I was having with PB though.


----------



## theswami (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (NYCTReg)*

Thanks for the reply. You may want to check out the Phat Noise board and the VW Phatnoise Whining....thread. Some guy added clamps to the wires and eliminated the whine.
Excuse my lack of clarity regarding the clamps but the post had more detail than I can recall or understand (I'm non techinical from a DIY standpoint). I'm not sure if is solution is a viable fix for everyone but check out the thread.
Good luck from a fellow NYer who has a TReg (w/o NAV) on order and STILL considering purchasing the Phatnoise despite the issues.


----------



## NYCTReg (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: (theswami)*

Good luck on your upcoming Treg! It seems that based on the posts both here and on phatnoise, the whine issue is most prevalent with the Treg NAV system and not as much on the non-NAV units. So, perhaps the odds are with you. (I could be wrong on that, and if so, i'm sure i'll be politely but vehemently corrected by many







)
I saw the posts on phatnoise that they are sending folks ferrite clamps to put onto the cable connecting the phatbox to the cd harness cable as a potential fix for the whine. Some people say that this helped, others not so sure. BTW - Ferrite clamps are those little cylinders that you get with a digital camera or other peripheral that stop electrical interference on power cords. They're a couple of bucks at radio shack. I really haven't had the whine issue so much; it's rarely noticeable to me so I haven't pursued it. My problem with the unit switching to the fm tuner is far more troubling and seems to be rare enough that no one at VW/Phat is really looking at it.
What I do notice and am getting increasingly disturbed by is the electrical hum coming from the MFI in the dash board. This is ever present in my Treg, but most annoying when getting into the car and getting settled prior to turning on the engine or radio, which overpowers it. But it's one of the those things that starts to vibrate through you're whole head the more sensitized you get to it.
Oh one more thing . . . in speaking with VW/Phat today, I heard a new suggestion as to the cause of the whine. The rep said that there is speculation that the auto volume adjust device (software or hardware?) has a problem communicating with the phatbox and this may be where the whine stems from. He then went on to suggest that getting a heavier gauge, better insulated harness cable could help. Not sure that these two ideas actually make sense together, but I'm sure an audio expert here could help on that. This may be an old hypothesis debunked and recycled. . . not sure, but I had never heard it before.



_Modified by NYCTReg at 6:10 PM 4-22-2004_


----------



## theswami (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (NYCTReg)*

Thanks. The more and more I read about the Phat Noise the closer and closer I come to concluding that it is just not a good idea to have it installed.
What really pisses me off about this is why didn't VW place an in dash CD changer into the TReg?!?!? Unless there is some sort of problem with in-dash changers, it just does not seem logical not to have one (at least as an option) in a vehicle that costs north of 45k.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (theswami)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theswami* »_What really pisses me off about this is why didn't VW place an in dash CD changer into the TReg?!?!? Unless there is some sort of problem with in-dash changers, it just does not seem logical not to have one (at least as an option) in a vehicle that costs north of 45k.

Probably because of the optional nav system. Are there any double din nav systems with built-in CD changers?


----------



## jjxtech (Jan 22, 2004)

*Phatbox Whinning now louder after relocating to CD Location*

The Phatbox is a good option I have enjoyed it a great deal.
But the whinning can be quite annoying.
I recently have relocated my PB to the CD Changer location. The problem with the relocate, is that it is now whinning alot more. My guess is that now that it is completely grounded it is picking up more interference. When the unit was mounted directly behind the seat under the power outlets there was minimal noise, after the move the noise is very irritating. I am looking for some rubber bushings to to try to isolate the Box from the frame. If this works to reduce the interference I will post the outcome. I will also run to RadioShack and try to find some ferrite thingys to see if that works.
P.S.
I was able to mount the PB without having to cut a hole in the panel after modifying the CD Bracket so the PB would mount deeper. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## theswami (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Phatbox Whinning now louder after relocating to CD Location (jjxtech)*

jjxtech-
do you have NAV?


----------



## NYCTReg (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: (theswami)*

well, i understand the concern about getting a PB. It's a new system with a lot of bugs. You wouldn't think that putting an MP3 player in a car would be such a challenge these days, but the reality is that it is still in the early adopter phase. This means BUGS!! So you kind of have to go into it with that in mind. 
I said earlier on this thread that if I had the whining I would ship the thing right back to VW and go back to my IPod. I did have the whine but I didn't send the thing back. Turned out, I like having all my music in the car too much. And while it would be nice to have ID3 data on the NAV screen, I like the voice interface and announcements of playlists, artists, albums, and tracks. 
Perhaps the best solution is Spock's Ipod to the Aux input, but I didn't have the stomach to open up the radio area myself and run wires. So, like with the Treg. . . I hate the bugs, but I am willing to live with them until a fix comes through.



_Modified by NYCTReg at 7:05 AM 4-24-2004_


----------



## TregTech (Jan 29, 2005)

*how to fix your buzzing noise on your phatnoise system.*

I had the same problem on my VW touareg and the Phatnoise, I installed it myself, I just tookout the CD player that came with the car and installed the Phatbox in its place, I was also getting the buzzing sound when the car was on and the buzzing got more when the RPM went up, just like everyone else i thought the feedback was from unshielded wire or the negative, after doing some research on trying to findout how to ground the negative I found out that the problem is from having two negative feedback to the unit, one from the cable and one form mounting the unit to the car, so I replaced the screws that mount the cd bracket with plastic ones and put some plastic washers where there would be any contact of the phatbox to the car body, (basically plastic washer between the plastic screw and the cd mount.) As soon as I did that 90% of the buzzing went away, enough that it is not noticeable unless you really focus on trying to hear it. 
Hope this helps you and everyone out there that is having problem with the buzzing issue on their phatnoise units.
-TregTech










_Modified by TregTech at 2:00 PM 1-30-2005_


----------



## juju (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: how to fix your buzzing noise on your phatnoise system. (TregTech)*

I have been also a victim of the phatnoise whine!
As I have complained to my dealer a great deal about it, last time i took the car for 5k service I told them I would not take the car back until they fixed the issue.
They did as VWOA to come and fix the issue from what they said, and they did a complete re-wire of the Phatbox from the Nav unit to the back of the car.
It did take the whine out! But I still have a noise. I am not very good at discribing noise, but it is a sort of "tap tap". Much less noticeable than the high pitch whine I used to have.
So, I guess this partially has addressed my concern. I am still going to go back and complain again until they fix the issue completely, and will let you know what happens.
Juju


----------



## TregTech (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: how to fix your buzzing noise on your phatnoise system. (juju)*

I don't have the tapping noise as you mentioned, but I wish you luck and let me know how it turns out.
Good luck,
TregTech http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

